# MvC First Official Vape Meet



## abdul

Hi guys,

So Mvc is having the first meet this weekend and would like to invite you all to attend.

Location: Harvards Cafe Midrand (Grand Central Airport)
Date: Sunday, 01 March 2015
Time: 14:00

Families welcome

Please RSVP below also with how many attending and if any kids. (Your Forum name + how many people attending with you, how many -18)

Thanks
*****************
EDIT: @abdul (1)
@free3dom (1)
@Paulie (2)
@Arthster (1)
@gripen (1)
@Melinda (4)
@Philip Dunkley (2)
@The Ballie (2)
@Dassie (1)
@govenduckie (1)
@LandyMan (2)

Total: 18

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## free3dom

@free3dom (1)

and also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

Me plus +1 thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

Count me amd @gripen as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda

Derick, myself, Angelique and Kyle as well please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

What is MVC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

zadiac said:


> What is MVC?



First rule of MvC is....talk about MvC 

It started off as Midrand Vape Club...but it has grown up to include Midrand and surrounding areas 

It is a bunch of fun people getting together to vape and talk vape  

It is not exclusive and there are no silly membership requirements - except of course being close enough to actually attend a meet every now and then. If you can make it to Midrand then you are more than welcome to join us

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

Still not sure if I can make it


----------



## gripen

this is going to be allot of fun.cant wait,i think me and @Arthster is like kids in a toy store.good company good juice and vaping,you cant get better than that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Ballie

My wife and I will be there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul

zadiac said:


> What is MVC?


Started off as Midrand Vape Club, but its slowly growing.

Idea is to get people to meet at least once a month, with plans of bi weekly and weekly meets in the near future.

We try get all vapers in the area to meet and form a great bond, Like a family. It will not always be held in Midrand, there is a selection process that determines where meets will be held for the convenience of the exclusive MvC members and once it has been decided then we have an open invite for all to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

abdul said:


> Started off as Midrand Vape Club, but its slowly growing.
> 
> Idea is to get people to meet at least once a month, with plans of bi weekly and weekly meets in the near future.
> 
> We try get all vapers in the area to meet and form a great bond, Like a family. It will not always be held in Midrand, there is a selection process that determines where meets will be held for the convenience of the exclusive MvC members and once it has been decided then we have an open invite for all to join



Ah, ok. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## yuganp

What time will this finish? Will try to attend after my golf game.


----------



## Yiannaki

Would love to attend but unfortunately can't make a Sunday afternoon/evening.

Have fun's guys and take lots of pics.


----------



## Philip Dunkley

I'm in +1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul

Yiannaki said:


> Would love to attend but unfortunately can't make a Sunday afternoon/evening.
> 
> Have fun's guys and take lots of pics.


Sad bud, would have been nice to have you. Maybe the next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1619366028299329/?fref=nf Facebook Page of MvC

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dassie

I will be there. It is going to be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## govenduckie

@govenduckie 
will be there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Dassie i agree its going to be owesome.going to be lots of fun.hahahaha.i feel a silver approaching.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

yuganp said:


> What time will this finish? Will try to attend after my golf game.



Harvard is open until 9PM on Sundays....so it will go until 9PM 
At the last one some of us stuck around until midnight when the staff started looking annoyed with us

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SunRam

Would've liked to come, but we've got a party in Jo'burg this weekend. Uber is going to make some more money this weekend!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

Me + my laaitie

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## gripen

going to be owesome.going to be silver as well,oh the joys of vaping hahahahaha

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Melinda

whoooop whoppp vape meet today!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick

Well that was just a cr@p load of fun 

Both my stomach and cheeks hurt from all the laughing and smiling - and the venue people were just super nice. We got a conference area when it started raining and that place was just perfect. Vote from me if we want to use that area again.

I'm sure pictures (and videos) to follow soon, check it out and you'll see my entry into the cloud blowing competition with a 1.6 Ohm Nautilus! It was epic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

What a jol. Thanks everyone, and now to some serious editing!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Melinda

The Meet was absolutely awesome had a fantastic time, laughed so hard, was nice socialising with everyone and not selling stuff behind a table, was FANTASTIC.

Got my first coil building lesson on Tugboat V2 and I love it thanks to @free3dom for the lesson, to @Philip Dunkley for the Native wick and japanese cotton, @shaunnadan for the nail kit and little box, @LandyMan for the rayon, @abdul and everyone else that was giving running commentary, all the laughs and just an overall fantastic experience.

@Dassie next time SOAK the wick... 

Kyle had a BLAST with Ty .... Angelique made R400 from babysitting today and she definitely earned every penny those two kids had her running up and down the whole day....I think she might be going to be early 

Kyle already asked me when can he play with Ty again....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

This was truly an epic Sunday. Thanks everyone for the arangements and participation. Waiting for the TMO footage to prove that I am actually the winner of the cloud blowing competition  Here are some pics from the meet:

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for posting the feedback and for the photos
Its always great to see what happened if one wasnt there
Can just imagine it was a fun time

Ps - that inside venue looked great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Truly a fantastic time we had at the meet 
What a fantastic way to spend a day 

Meeting a few more (awesome) members of the ever growing vape family and hanging out with the familiar (and also awesome) ones 

Thanks to everyone for attending, and I urge everyone else who is within driving distance to come through for the next one...you know you want to 

Special thanks again to @Melinda and @Derick who are more than vendors to us, they are our friends 
Thanks to @abdul for coordinating everything 
Thanks to our local Oprah vape personality @Philip Dunkley for covering the event (see Episode 6 - which should be up soon) 

And of course thanks to all the other attendees for being awesome @Arthster, @Dassie, @gripen, @LandyMan, @shaunnadan, @govenduckie, Bradley (forgot the handle) 

Missed you @Paulie...get well soon bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

@free3dom I agree it was truly owesome.had lots of laughs nice juices.and and decent clouds and ofcorse the mvc family.thanx ouks looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Looked very nice! Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh

Looks like loads of fun.., now i'm bummed that i missed it.. Will definitely make it to the next one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Thanks for posting the feedback and for the photos
> Its always great to see what happened if one wasnt there
> Can just imagine it was a fun time
> 
> Ps - that inside venue looked great


That inside 'conference room' area was awesome, has a PA system, projector and lots of room - the staff was professional and helpful and every now and then came to fetch one of us to explain to some smokers what the hell we are doing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> That inside 'conference room' area was awesome, has a PA system, projector and lots of room - the staff was professional and helpful and every now and then came to fetch one of us to explain to some smokers what the hell we are doing



Haha that must have been fun 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

annemarievdh said:


> Haha that must have been fun
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


I think what made it especially fun for Melinda and I, is that we could relax and just social with everyone. I mean, I'm all for vapemeets where we sell products and introduce new people to vaping, but it was really nice to just hang and laugh with the people for a change. (And we laughed a LOT  ) You should really try and make one

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Derick said:


> I think what made it especially fun for Melinda and I, is that we could relax and just social with everyone. I mean, I'm all for vapemeets where we sell products and introduce new people to vaping, but it was really nice to just hang and laugh with the people for a change. (And we laughed a LOT  ) You should really try and make one



I will !!! I loved the meets were we al just child. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Yes we did laugh quite a bit. @Dassie, waar's die skilpadjie?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gripen

hahahahahahahahaahahaha @LandyMan.that escort i will never forget.that was the icing on the cake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gripen

@Derick congrats on that massive cloud you sturd up with the nautilus.was truly epic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

